
What’s After 5G - Lind5
https://semiengineering.com/whats-after-5g/
======
totetsu
NTT is talking about cyber physical fusion, where people are turned into
information. > 6G then will focus on solving social issues and a closer fusing
of the physical and the cyber-worlds, enabled by an expanded set of higher-
bandwidth communications options and by more sophisticated fusion between the
physical and cyber realms.

------
4x5-Guy
6G

